# Tech Question



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I bought my gear, did all the cert. dives, then never used it again. I have to get it serviced every year to keep the warranty up to date so I had it serviced the following year but still didn't go diving. I completely forgot last year, so I missed a year of servicing. Bonehead move because my warranty is void now.



My question is: If I had it serviced and never got it wet, do I still need to have it serviced for this year before I go diving? I didn't realize how long it's been until now but it's actually been 2 years this summer since it was serviced but it's been in storage since then.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a good idea to have a shop take a look at it. If you take it by MBT, they should be able to take a look at it for you and tell you whether or not it needs to be serviced/rebuilt etc... PM evensplit on here.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (7/22/2008)*It's a good idea to have a shop take a look at it. If you take it by MBT, they should be able to take a look at it for you and tell you whether or not it needs to be serviced/rebuilt etc... PM evensplit on here.




will do, thanks..


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey what kind of gear is it?

I used scuba pro regs and service them myself. (Used to be the servicemanager in a Scuba Pro Dive Shop)

If I had them serviced, put them in storage and then pulled them out I would test them...in water if possible. If they didn't free flow and breathed ok I'd run with it.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

mine is scuba pro too...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jarhead, If you haven't used that gear and you put it on a tank and open the valve and the regulator doesn't freeflow and breathes fine there isn't a thing wrong with that regulator. What else can a shop do besides take it apart and charge you!! A regulator when turned off has ALL the valves in the open position and IF there is a problem from corrosion or a sticking part the reguator will malfunction when the Air is turned on. If it functions and breathes properley that means the valve has allowed the air to flow to the proper setting and then correctly close. If it goes above the set pressure it will free flow. It's what is called a downstream valve system!! Just go and try it on a freshly charged tank and if it doesn't freeflow use it...


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Sealark.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sealark (7/25/2008)*....What else can a shop do besides take it apart and charge you!!....


Some shops maybe, but...At MBT wewill put the reg on the test bench and check for proper operation through the range of working pressures, check IP, and look for other potential problems...and NOT charge you. It usually only takes a few minutes. If it doesn't cost me anything to check it out for you, I'm not going to charge you for it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT has been nice enough to "bench test" I guess you call it with there "flow machine" several of my old, used, beat up regs, at no charge.

Sure doesnt hurt, when it dont cost!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Evensplit (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *sealark (7/25/2008)*....What else can a shop do besides take it apart and charge you!!....
> ...




sounds like a no-brainer to me. Unless MBT is to far to get to.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jarhead, Buy all means take it tothe shopand have it checked out. Evensplit, Sorry for that statement I was unaware that there wouldn't be a charge.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sealark (8/1/2008)*Jarhead, Buy all means take it tothe shopand have it checked out. Evensplit, Sorry for that statement I was unaware that there wouldn't be a charge.


No sweat! :letsdrink


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll do that. I'm going to have to come into MBT, they sound like a great bunch of guys.. I wish there was a dive shop like than closer to me but P'cola will have to do.. All I ever get in Mobile is dive trips that never make it out.. 



I was reading a thread about a spearfishing class at MBT. Do you guys know if this is a one day deal? I wouldn't want to drive over there a couple times a week for two or three weeks but if it's just a one day thing I'd like to check it out..


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Jarhead (8/3/2008)*I was reading a thread about a spearfishing class at MBT. Do you guys know if this is a one day deal? I wouldn't want to drive over there a couple times a week for two or three weeks but if it's just a one day thing I'd like to check it out..


I think Little Rich is teaching the next one. He is one hell of a shooter. (See this year's Guns -n- Hoses results.)

Either PM him (spearfisher) here on the forum, or call the shop to get details. For all the classes offered after the basic open water course, the dates are generally Very flexable and depend on thestudents' schedules.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rich is not really that great of a shooter. It's just because he subcontracts for MBT, that he had an advantage. Somehow the fish new he worked for MBT and gravitated towards him, and he somehow managed to get a good shot placement, and get them under control and on his stringer and onto the boat. Nothing to do with his personal skills though! oke hee hee.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Jarhead (8/3/2008)*I was reading a thread about a spearfishing class at MBT. Do you guys know if this is a one day deal? I wouldn't want to drive over there a couple times a week for two or three weeks but if it's just a one day thing I'd like to check it out..


There will be one classroom session on Wednesday August 13th at 6:00pm (We can make it a little later if you need time to commute,) and there will be a charter spearfishing trip on Captain Paul Redman's Snapper Trapper!! This is the boat that I shot the Guns and Hoses tournament on, and I promise you that we will not come home empty handed. I'd love to have you in the class. Just PM me if you are interested and I'll get you some more details.

Rich


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

That sounds great, I'll give you guys a call. Also, thanks for the advice. I dove the gear yesterday and it worked like a charm.


----------

